# New Rifle



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Well almost new, I took the original Savage I bought a while ago,










And removed the Nikon 3 X 9 scope to upgrade to a Leupold 4.5 X 14 X 40 with a custom dial on it. Then I got a hair up my but to put on a new stock. Searched and searched for one I wanted and finaly settled on one from Boyds Gunstocks. Here is what I ordered.

















The action and barrel fell right in and the fit is great. I can slide two pieces of paper all the way down the barrel and there is no rubbing. Might have to do a little sanding in the thumb hole to fit my hand better, but going to have to shoot it first to see how it feels. Hopefully mother nature will cooperate this weekend so I can try the "new rifle" out. The raised cheek piece feels real good and my eye lines right up with the scope. I think I'm going to like this "new rifle".


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE !! That turned out really well. Can you break down the cost for us ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice. Own several Savages myself and love them. Caliber?

:hunter:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like it! Nice job!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice. The sling really doesn't match the stock though....you should do something about that


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Do we have to color cordinate now?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

knapper said:


> Do we have to color cordinate now?


well ya,dont want to have a tacky looking set up do we? lol

maybe its just me,but i always try to find matching slings,scopes,and even cases for my weapons

im just a litle anal that way i guess :mrgreen:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice setup DW, I really like the thumb hole stock................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Nice. The sling really doesn't match the stock though....you should do something about that :biggrin:





knapper said:


> Do we have to color cordinate now?


Fr3d just wants both his pockets colored the same shade of green. lol

He does make a great product though !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Was I that obvious? :help:

In my defense I only have to sell about 80 more to break even :beerchug:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im thinking about buying a savage in .17hmr with the thumbhole stock,in grey laminate wood

if i do buy it i will need a matching sling for it,so i guess whom i will contacting for one 

im gonna go take a look at hte rifle this weekend hopefully,and see if it fits my tastes and wants(not needs,wants  )

then just gotta talk the wife into letting me purchase it


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Really slick gun. Might as well go hunting in style, right?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

I like that stock... good job!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Good lookin rifle. The raised cheek piece makes shooting with a scope so much easier. I bet your groups shrink to boot, due to a better cheek weld.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

youngdon said:


> NICE !! That turned out really well. Can you break down the cost for us ?


Original purchase of the Savage Model 11 Trophy Hunter Package $540

Leupold 4.5 X 14 X 40 Gold Ring Scope $575

Boyds Gunstocks Featherlight Stock $120

Freds Sling (I do need a brown one now) $ 25


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Nice. The sling really doesn't match the stock though....you should do something about that :biggrin:


Your right :that: I need a brown one now. PM sent


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

bar-d said:


> Very nice. Own several Savages myself and love them. Caliber?
> 
> :hunter:


My first Savage and it is a tack driver - caliber is 22-250


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks guys for the compliments, I sat and looked at it for about 1/2 hour after I put it together and just said COOL.

Took the new setup out after work to check the scope setings in the new stock. After I adjusted the scope down 4 clicks it was back to being zero at 200 yds again. Going to have to shoot some more with it to get used to the thumbhole stock. One thing I did like about the new stock is my finger falls on the trigger in the right spot now. With the original stock right I had to pull my finger out to get the trigger on the middle of the finger tip. Also the cheek weld feels much better and my eye lines up with the scope right away. After I shot about 20 rounds at 200 yards, I set up the praire dog target at 300 yds, (range finder said 296 but I wasn't going to walk back down and move it 4 yards), turned the custom dial up to 300 yds and took 3 shots with the following results;









Now I need some more practice to get the group closer. Hard to hold that steady even on the bags.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purdy good shootin'.

:hunter:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's a nice group for 300 yards. :glutton:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i would be happy with that group at 300 yds

nice shooting


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I think this will really add a special touch to that new stock.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dw, that's good shootin and will put'em down!

fr3d, nice sling and yes it would be perfect for dw's new rig........


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

IMO thats a very good 300 yard group. Even at 200 yards that pretty respectable. I'd say the critters best beware.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Fred,

I like that one. I will take it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You don't want that, you're a stone guy. I expect to see ceramic tile or slate all through your house


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I finally got to take my new rifle out hunting. Two friends and I (Shane & John) went down to Shane's dad's place to do some prairie dog hunting. We decided on the way down to have a little contest to see who could shoot the most, the farthest, and which dog flew the highest in the air. Shane and John were both shooting .223 and I had the 250. To make a long story short, Shane won the most with 29, I had 24 and John's gun broke down after he had 10 dogs. His bolt wouldn't set the trigger when he chambered a shell so he decided to be the spotter for us. I won the long range with 6 confirmed kills at 450 yards. (I really like that new scope) John decided we tied on the dog flying part as they were had to tell which one flew the highest. I know the ones I hit had the most damage with the 60 gn Vmax bullets. They just exploded. All and all it was a great Sunday hunt.









This is one of them with the least damage. We could find about 1/2 of them. Don't know where the rest of them went but I know they were DRT. Shanes dad said the other dogs will pull them back down the hole and eat them. Don't know about that but it sure was fun.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

So where are the pics of the new rifle with the new sling? We need pics.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll post that when I get home. I'm 200 miles away from it right now.


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Awesome rig! Thanks for posting the photos. Nice group @ 300 yards, too.

I want one of those paracord slings.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Send fr3db3ar a PM and he will help you out. (see 2 posts above)


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread.

I ordered one up the other day, and really like it.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Here she is with the new sling.









The brown one looks much better.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

now that is a well dressed rifle :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

gotta love a looker(especially if they shoot well too)


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

you were right.....I need some kind of medium brown between those two. That tan almost looks white comparatively.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Well done guys.


----------

